# 1953 Schwinn New World Traveler $125.00 in Pinole/El Sobrante Cal area Craigslist



## gkeep (Apr 28, 2021)

This one's tempting. This looks like it could clean up very well. Maybe an AO bath to bring back the paint and rear off the rust.


			https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/el-sobrante-1953-mens-26-schwinn-new/7312531042.html.
		














]


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 28, 2021)

PAGE NOT FOUND!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 28, 2021)

OK. found it. sent an email maybe I'll pick this up after work!   I call first dibs!


----------



## gkeep (Apr 29, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> OK. found it. sent an email maybe I'll pick this up after work!   I call first dibs!



Looks like it will clean up really well!!


----------



## Oilit (Apr 29, 2021)

@rennfaron


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 29, 2021)

I suspect earlier than '53 because of the round badge. That was only found on the first years of the traveler ('50-'51). Also that razor neck was also only found on very early Travelers. 21" frame size.

OA bath that thing and see what happens...

@49autocycledeluxe  if you get it let me know what the grips look like. I would like to know what oval grip style that is.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^ I called first dibs. playing tag with the seller right now.


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 29, 2021)

there I fixed it!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2021)

Good deal!


----------



## gkeep (Apr 29, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing photos of it riding down the Alameda Creek trail to Coyote Hills!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2021)

got it! looks just like the pictures. I'd say there is still a lot of paint on this bike and that part should come out pretty good. serial # G070125, 3-28-1950. I put it on my bike stand and shifted the 3 speed and it still worked. a little spit on the brakes to see what they said and the chrome came back pretty good for such a minimal effort. 1959 Alameda Ca, bike license stuck on the frame, too bad it did not have a 1950 license, they were probably more cool. it belonged to the ladies grandpa, and the bikes had to have a bell on them to get the license, hence the rusted stuck bell.  has rotten Schwinn tires.  one bad pedal.


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 29, 2021)

Awesome. Very early traveler as suspected. Post in the schwinn lightweight section so we can follow progress!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2021)

rennfaron said:


> @49autocycledeluxe  if you get it let me know what the grips look like. I would like to know what oval grip style that is.



here's a crummy phone pic of the grips. I can take a better one if need be.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 1, 2021)

I was searching Google Images for "Schwinn New World" and saw the lead picture in this thread and thought "hey that looks just like my bike ... but that is not my wall." I don't have those pictures, so I am glad I found this again. this bike started me on some sort of bike madness.

I had it together with coaster brake wheels for a while, but another bike needed them. still need to build the 3 speed wheels.


----------

